# Grafikkarte piepst!



## DaXter7 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen neuen PC gekauft. Seit einigen Tagen fängt sobald ich ein Spiel starte die Grafikkarte an zu piepsen.

Mein System:

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
Prozessor: Intel Core i5
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti
Arbeitsspeicher: 8,00 GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4-B3
Netzteil: 800W

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

MFG


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber war das mit dem Piepsen nicht nur das Mainboard?
Eine Grafikkarte kann meines Wissens nach nicht piepsen - aber man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege.

Wenn was piept kann es darauf hinweisen dass was kaputt ist oder zu heiß wird.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juni 2011)

Nein da wird nichts kaputt sein. Das ist ein Problem, mit dem durchaus viele Spieler zu kämpfen haben. Die Stromwandler auf so einer Karte gibt es in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen. Die billigen können unter Belastung schon mal einen relativ hochfrequenten Ton von sich geben.
Wer Zuhause einen Stromzähler hat, wovon ich mal bei jedem ausgehe, wird so ein brummen (tiefen Ton) von dort vielleicht auch kennen. Bei den kleinen Teilen auf so einer Grafikkarte sind die Töne entsprechend höher. Man muss sich also keine Sorgen machen, dass was kaputt ist.
Ist es allerdings sehr laut und störend, sollte man vielleicht einen Umtausch in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Palimbula (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.google.de/search?q=Spulenfiepen+Grafikkarte

^^ Zitat Roy Black: "Du bist nicht allein" *träller*

Es kann Abhilfe schaffen VSync einzuschalten um die Bildwiederholfrequenz zu senken. Eine niedrigere Framerate kann das Fiepen verhindern.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Lol...sowas hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben ja noch nie gehört und ich hatte schon viele Grafikkarten.

Lustig...beim Link von Palimbula sind nur Nividia Grafikkarten betroffen...mhm...Nivdia wirbt ja für hohe Qualitätsansprüche. 

Ich weiß schon warum ich nach meiner Geforce 2 für immer von Nvidia geheilt bin, Dreckskarten.


----------

